# Energy Saving Device in Fan Lights



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I noticed in the literature for a ceiling fan light that it contained an energy saving device.

What is this device, and how does it work?

I heard another electrician saying he was having to "jumper" something out in fan lights because they would go out and you have to turn the light off for a few minutes to let it cool down. He said he was tired of getting call backs on his fan installs. I suppose this would be because someone was over lamping them but I don't know.

Is this the same device as the energy saving device that I read about in the literature?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Never Mind!!!

I found out elsewhere.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Not going to share?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Not going to share?


It is just a limiter. It restricts the lights from running over 190W. Seems some people are bypassing them as often the sockets are rated higher than the bulbs that come with the fan light kit.
I think the candelabra base lights are the only ones that have the limiter.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> It is just a limiter. It restricts the lights from running over 190W. Seems some people are bypassing them as often the sockets are rated higher than the bulbs that come with the fan light kit.
> I think the candelabra base lights are the only ones that have the limiter.


really... what does this thing look like, so i can tear it out of the fans im going to buy for my house?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> really... what does this thing look like, so i can tear it out of the fans im going to buy for my house?


Yep, it is in the light kit, it is about the size of a piece of "chicklet" gum (1/2'x3/8") Just in/out from hot or switch to load. Just take the switched hot straight to the light like you would normally do.

Well that's how a Hunter fan is anyway. They might look different in another brand.

I read that there may be one that looks like a capacitor. I have what looks like 2 capacitors in mine but I was afraid to mess with them. I know one is a start cap. but not sure about the other one. It might also be one of the gadgets since it only had 3 leads. But it did have micro farad ratings on it which led me to believe it was another cap.

Edit: After looking into this a little more, what I think mine has is a fuse limiter as it only goes in-line with the hot. Maybe because mine only has 2 bulb sockets.
Some of the other limiters I read about go in-line with both the hot and neutral.
I think they have a red, black, and white wire. You just bypass them by taking the incoming leads straight to the light leads. I also think they may be labeled "line in" and "light out".


----------

